# Culturally inappropriate or offensive logos on clothing



## mrg5150 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi,

I'm a US yank in the process of moving to AD for a position with a company. The company manual says that employees must not wear clothing that have "...culturally inappropriate or offensive logos."

Does anyone have any examples of what kinds of logos may be culturally inappropriate or offensive?

The only one I can think of right off the top of my head would be a logo incorporating a certain type of star signifying a particular country in the Middle East, and that is understandable. But, are there any others? 

Thank you, and I appreciate this forum...I have learned a lot before my anticipated arrival.

Michael


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Naked people, swear words (FCUK is accepted, but i frown upon it)....

Just use your head, your timberland kit will be fine....

And even if it isn't the (usual guys ie not the total bigots) will just ask you to cover up.

Don't worry, there's loads of starbucks here and you think they're really worried about Israelis and jews????


----------



## mrg5150 (Aug 20, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Naked people, swear words (FCUK is accepted, but i frown upon it)....
> 
> Just use your head, your timberland kit will be fine....
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Andy!

Already checked out the Starbucks, since that's my only addiction!

As for the Israeli thing, well...I was raised in Saudi Arabia...but, that was quite a few years ago!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

a t shirt with a big penis on it would be inappropriate, also maybe F.B.I - FEMALE BOOBIE INSPECTOR that would also class as inappropriate. 

weed symbols, etc etc


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

the shocker is okay... at least on cars as a window sticker/bumper sticker


----------

